# Positive Potty Learning Encouragmenet Please



## daninekelley (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been looking through the forums posted and I only saw one positive thread. Us new mama's need some encouraging success stories. 


We are 'getting' ready to potty train and I have several questions but didn't see many of them posted. 


Our lo is 26 mo. Does she need to be in a big girl bed before starting this process? She is still in the crib. Toddler bed attempt at 22 mo didn't go well. May attempt a twin at 2.5 years. 


Diapers over night and during naps or not? she has been dry a few times over night. I work 4 10 hour days, she doesn't sleep through the night, and I really dread waking her to pee. Can we prolong the night time training until we get the day time completed? 


I have a plan and we have already had potty success during the weekend. We have panties and training pants ready to go. I am worried about being consistent through out the week when she is at the sitters. The sitter is very supportive. I just don't want her to have to deal with it. 


any encouraging advise is welcome!


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

We do diapers at night only and nothing during the day. My daughter does not nap anymore though but if she did I would choose not to do diapers then. Daytime we go to the potty, nighttime we have diapers just in case is my explanation to her. She is OK with that and likes having them on at night just as much as she likes being without during the day. I told my daughter that she was growing out of diapers and I used the real example of her peeing so much that the diapers leaked as a proof of this. I said that soon no diapers are going to be able to hold your pee so you will soon have to pee in the toilet or potty so we will start practicing now before it is too late. Pretty soon she had transitioned into going to the toilet 90% of the time and I then pointed this out to her and she then really wanted to go all in and sooner than expected started being without diapers at preschool (daycare in my country is called preschool from year 1) except for outside playing time. Then we were home for a month for vacation and then she learned to be without even outside the home and now she doesn't use them at preschool at all. 

We have only used underwear as training pants would not do it. When she pees it is a flood and not even real diapers can always handle it so training pants would not do anymore than underwear anyway. She has got to pick them herself and she likes mostly boys' underwear with cars and such which I allow her to wear.

The only time during the day when we still use a diaper is for long cardrives. I explained to her that we expect her to pee when we stop for gas but the diaper is there just in case because we cannot stop the moment she says she needs to pee and if she cannot hold it in the car seat will not be wet. She was OK with that and didn't pee in them at all for the 4 longer rides we have taken so perhaps the next time we can try without. I have had an idea of trying one of those disposable liners in the car seat if she starts refusing to wear the diaper until we have seen that she does in fact make it the whole trip.


----------



## Twitchetts (Sep 29, 2015)

When I potty trained my daughter, she had just turned 2. She was still in a crib, and I didn't have any issues with it. (However, I did have some issues when I transitioned from the crib to a toddler bed, but that's a whole different story). 

We did not use pull ups. I have nothing against them, but the book I read made a strong argument against them, so I decided to go that route. If she needed to pee at night, she would call for me. I can't remember how often it happened, and yes it is not fun...but she learned very quickly to not wet the bed at night. 

We did the 3 day method. We started by "throwing away" her diapers. (really, I put the leftovers in the closet for her brother to use later). It went very well. I would say she was 90% potty trained by the end of the 3rd day. Have we had hic-ups? Yes. But I think that happens with every child. 

I'm about to start potty training my son. He just turned 2 in August. People say boys are harder...we'll see.  I plan on using the same approach. I'm sure there will be different challenges. He's already in his toddler bed, so I know that will be different. But I'm trying to stay positive. 

Good luck!!!


----------

